# Take Your Dog to WORK Pictures!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought there was a thread on this, but I can't find it! Sorry!

Here is my BEST employee  Doing what she does best! WORK.

In the morning, when she sees me pick up her "work bag" (which is actually a beach bag) and start stuffing it with toys, pads, and food, and brushes...she gets SOOO excited! Does the RLH around the sofa and then DARTS into her Sherpa bag. I will have to catch this on video, but just the words "Do you want to go to work" gets her crazy with excitement!

Yes, my desk is a mess! I would've cleaned it for you all, but I figured an accurate depiction was better! lol

Lynn, she's just like Casper! She has to be right on the desk with me. Note the Havanese Forum on my laptop! ound: As you can see, we are both VERY productive. 

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What adorable pictures of Gucci! I love seeing all the real "work" going on there.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ha ha ha! How cute. 

That bee blanket must be really comfy for her to get so excited. Awwww!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love little Gucci. She is such a doll!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!  I'm hoping Lynn will pop in here with her office pictures and anyone else that may have them! 

The Bay-bee blanket is all hers, I made two of them when I was waiting for her. One stays in the bed and the other at the office. I think because she always sleeps on the one at home at night...it makes her think she needs to SLEEP at the office. ound: Either that, or she feels that work is a ***snore**** haha.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh and she is looking at Amanda's Dora and Cash........I'm gonna tell Quincy.........:nono:these flirty girls!He is just gonna be so hurt!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

cute Kara---cute as can be.......:becky:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Darnit! LOL......Now, I'll have to get a picture of her drooling at Quincy. She'll probably lick the screen!

I actually DID get a picture of her looking at "Sissy". I was showing the picture to my husband because we were talking about Christmas Cards this morning and I suggested making them w/ Gucci's pictures, or heck...Sissy's Christmas pose!!!! lol

Man, I am a CDL. ound: 

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hi-jack the thread,but Kara,I saw on e-bay a white havanese applique just a little bit ago.Page 1 on a search for all items "havanese".There are only 2 pages....but if you were still thinking of a Christmas sock.As soon as I saw it,I thought of you.I thought you could add sparkles/gems etc.to it like that other one you saw.6.95 I think...just the face."back to topic":sorry:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Very cute Kara, I love them.
Did any one notice all the wear marks on Kara's laptop?? Now how did that happen Kara?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

She was staring at the he-hav's Jasper and Cash all 33 lbs of them. Maybe Gucci likes the big boys. But I had to laugh...Isn't that what we all do at work, catch up on the forum. She is adorable Kara, would love to see the RLH for going to work.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oooohhhhh how sweet! She is just the cutest thing!!! I know she loves going to work with you - that's her job.

I love the blanket - my hubby is working on my sewing room (remodeling)
and when he gets finished I am going to make Sissy a new blanket... She just has the one from Walmart....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gosh, I wish I could bring my guys to work!! I have brought them every so often, one at a time, but there is no way that I could bring 3. I would NEVER get any work done, and neither would DH. They would be running from his office, to mine all day!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I am sooo jealous, where do you work that your boss allows you to bring your dogs?
I couldn't bring Sierra on a daily basis to school hahaha kids would be to excited and distracted...and my head of school wouldn't allow it either.....now and then is no problem...I usually bring her in for an hour when it's my day off and the kids have achieved their target on their class reward chart!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie...do IT! Atleast once  They may just chill out and sleep, work has a way of making people TIRED.  

Thanks Julie! I will go check it out now, i have one bookmarked that someone PM'd me...I wonder if it is the same one?  You rock!!

Oh and my darn bracelets scratch up my laptop! ound: And, well..it is a few years old too. I tend to keep electronics til' they poop out.

Sissy is precious! Marie, I have a picture of Gucci looking at Sissy, I was going to post it in the gallery, but I'll post it here too. Gucci PERKED right up! lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You know Kara, you are right!! My landlord is away for a while, so if I can convince hubby I just might do that!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Our landlord is a "dog person" so we are VERY lucky! We almost moved offices a few months back, but when we brought up bringing the dog, he was like...Okay, just keep her hidden. Well, then his GIRLFRIEND called and started bitching at us about the dog. Uhh....I was like "DON'T sign the lease!" lol.....so we stayed w/ old landlord.

They see us out w/ Gucci in the grass and they come dote on her.

Does your landlord have dogs? You could always say that your house was getting exterminated or something like that? 

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

awe! how sweet Gucci looking at Sissy....BFF...lololol

I would love to take Sissy with me if places were more dog friendly.
Last night when we left for church Sissy just cried and scratched at the door behind us - she hasn't ever done that.... I was so worried I threatened to go back and take her with me. (Like my church would love that!!!!)

We hurried home and she was fine. DH said she saw him get my purse and she thought she was going (he didn't pick up her purse so he didn't know why she thought she was going). She was disappointed - she loves to go in the car. We take her with us, alot. I take her to Home Depot - sign says no dogs allowed but they have never kicked me out. My son was home with her (sleeping - he works odd hours) so I knew she would be ok.

I have a friend when she got a new Pomeranean and she went to Walmart (took the dog) and a worker at Walmart told her she would have to leave with the dog. My friend told her "I'm sorry, this is a new puppy and she didn't have food or a bed and I didn't have a sitter" - then she just kept shopping!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW! Bold move at Walmart. I think there are laws about taking dogs in places where they sell food? Not sure.

I have snuck Gucci into places with this backpack carrier that I have, even in grocery stores. I'm naughty!! lol 

Gucci scratches at the door occasionally and I end up feeling guilty  But I do take her with me whenever I can! I will have to remember Home Depot is pet friendly.

Gucci LOVES car rides too. I got a few pics on the way to work. She is SO bold, it scares the bejeebers out of me.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How cute - Sissy loves the car, too!

Seeing Gucci with her harness on - made me think of the cloth one at Petedge - that would be really cute on Gucci.

http://apparelandaccessories.petedge.com/East-Side-Collection-Madras-Plaid-Vest---Leads-ZW896.pro


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My photos of Milo at work are from last month, but here you go. He loves to go to the office and everyone loves him.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Geri,

Milo looks very comfortable there!

What a cutie!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Milo is SO cute!!!!  Thanks for sharing your office pics. Wow, he is all primped for work and looks FAR more alert than anyone that works for me! ound: 

Marie, I love those type of harnesses! But I am still having issues with Gucci pulling  She does okay after the first 10 minutes of the walk, but it is still a work in progress. I cant' wait until we can use more lax harness, but for now? No go! The trainer thinks this type of harness is better to teach, and I found out she was right when Gucci pulled OUT of the velcro harness one time. whoops. I should listen! haha.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I just thought Gucci would look very stylish! To go with her Farrah Fawcett hair do - that's what I thought of when I saw the new Avatar. She looks so happy in that pic!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Believe me....I'd MUCH rather prefer a stylish harness!

I bought that boring ole' black one because my husband was complaining about all the pink, girly, frou frou ones! ound: He was worried someone would think he was gay! LOLOLOL

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

"Fruitty-tootie" was the word he used!!!! ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What great pix, everyone! Super-fun thread, Kara ! Between Gucci and this Forum and all your children , I'm surprised you get any work done at all !!!!! ound: 
You must be an incredible multi-tasker :juggle: Perhaps a Gemini?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I am so jealous, I can't take my fur kids to work with me, I do however have ton's of pictures of them all spread all over my cubicle. In fact, it is hard to find pictures of my human kids! LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww  Kathy! Well atleast you have all the pictures! 

Amy, I am a Capricorn! Super organized perfectionist! lol, my HUSBAND is the fun, busy Gemini. I have alot of Gemini friends, and Scorpios.

I delegate alot of work out! haha...My poor assistant  I have slowly cut back hours over the years and am trying to retire myself. ound: My husband is starting to catch on! 

Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,

Milo is sooo cute, I just love the pictures. Hope he is doing ok. 



Kara, 

Casper and Gucci are really starting to look alike! It is too cute. I will look though my pictures and find some work pictures to post. Casper's new thing at work, is he gets upset if he can't go around and visit with everyone and see what is going on. Honestly, he acts like a person, more than a dog!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, I don't think you pay enough attention to Gucci. Guys what do you think? Think Kara loves her little Gucci Girl enough? I mean there are obvious signs of neglect--- I mean the home cooking -denying her if kibble, taking her to work- denying her of being left home alone--- the grooming that makes her look too fantabulous- denying her of matts. Do you think we have a case here? 

Sarcasm aside: Kara, I love your posts and picts of Gucci--- I truly feel we know her and that she is all of ours-- the forum's little princess.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

The pics of Guccie are very cute! I am amazed at how much her and Mirabel look alike but Mirabel isn't as photogenic. If Gucci has a little black on her ears I would have to do a double take.

I love Milo with his bow! I love that there is even a little M in it. Too cute.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> Kara, I don't think you pay enough attention to Gucci. Guys what do you think? Think Kara loves her little Gucci Girl enough? I mean there are obvious signs of neglect--- I mean the home cooking -denying her if kibble, taking her to work- denying her of being left home alone--- the grooming that makes her look too fantabulous- denying her of matts. Do you think we have a case here?
> 
> Sarcasm aside: Kara, I love your posts and picts of Gucci--- I truly feel we know her and that she is all of ours-- the forum's little princess.


LOL.....your RIGHT! I need to get her a nanny or something! ound: ound: In all seriousness, there are things I probably need to be doing (like cleaning/reorganizing my closet, etc) that I am postponing and postponing..lol My "to do" list is long.

I delegate alot. "Kid #1 Dishes" "#2 Trash" "#3 laundry" hahaha.

Gucci gets alot of attention from my family, one of the kids or husband plays with her alot. Although, there are times it takes me 30 minutes to type a 3 sentence post!

Its really not that hard to cook for them! I promise! 

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Gucci looks so comfy on her Bay-bee blanket! You really know how to spoil a girl. :wof: I love your office! It's clean and oh my! you get a laptop? This is an older picture but you'll get the idea. Check out my high-styin' office. Concrete floor, painted brick, even a window that gives me a lovely view of the warehouse LOL! Rufus has his own ex-pen set up right behind my desk. I'd love to let him on the desk but the books won't balance after he chews up the money! He can't be trusted not to shred my paperwork either!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, Rudy is a work-aholic just like his Mom! OR, he likes geting up high enough that Rocky can't jump/chew on him. He's in his "no play" zone.

Kara - Could Missy have nailed it? Possibly a case for DPS. ound:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Christy, how do you stand it? I'd be spinning around playing with him all day!
How great Rufus can be at work with you! That was a nice set up!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Christy, my office is NOT that clean and it really isn't decorated! There are papers tacked all over the wall and ugly popason chairs! Ugly blue carpet, etc. But we don't have the type of office people "visit", we do most of work online and on the phone, so we can keep it a mess! ound: This house is enough "cleaning" for me, forget the office! Hubby can hire a cleaning service if it bugs him!

I LOVE your set up!  HOW do you not turn around all day  Have you put Rufus on your desk yet?  Hint hint!!! I'm corrupting yall' lol!

Cindy! Please! DPS would laugh hysterically at me...This dog has it all and she doesn't even realize it! ound: I like YOUR office! I try to "work" from home as much as possible!  That is my FAVORITE place to be. Nice laptop, too! Mine is beaten up badly for only 2 years old! haha

Kara


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Kara, do you use your stroller much since vacation? I've been thinking about it for travel, but not sure if I'd use it at home.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Kara, do you use your stroller much since vacation? I've been thinking about it for travel, but not sure if I'd use it at home.


Actually, no. I havent' used it since. I'm sure something will come up. It was worth the $100 for the vacation, it simplified my life and spared my shoulder and back! lol

I will probably use it again if/when we travel and maybe to the farmer's market or other busy beach event that I would worry about her getting trampled from crowds.

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Cindy I love your set up even better. Close to the fridge and all the modern convienences! Rufus is so comfortable with our schedule..he goes right to sleep the minute we get to the office. He snoozes throughout the morning and wakes only to stretch and say hello to all my co-workers who each give him a good morning tummy rub. Around noon we take a break to stretch and potty and sometimes he goes into town with hubby and I for lunch--then other days he'll go right back into his pen and my co-workers are happy to doggie sit while I do my errands in town. He is just as happy at work as he is at home!  

Kara, I tried him on my desk...but there's not much room and he kept chewing up the edges of my paperwork!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Neither of my guys would fit on the desk next to the computer-- you would be surprised the difference 4 lbs make on these guys. At 16 and 17 lbs they prefer the floor or an entire couch. Sometimes if I am working Cash will come and sit on the couch in the office and watch me type.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love all the pictures of your working dogs! I wish I could take Kubrick to work but there are WAY too many things for him to get into... I'd be afraid he'd knock over a bottle of acid or something. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love the pics everyone! Missy, your dogs are like Ricky. There is no way he'd fit on my desk - unless I move all my papers, the speakers and the photo printer off of it! lol


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

how cool hubby wont take yoda to work said something might happen to him he builds cells sites I told him he need to take Yoda up in a cran for I can take some picture of him with his dad hubby just laughs


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Larry e-mailed me this pic today taken with his cell phone. Rufus is minding the front counter! Larry wants to get Rufus a shirt with the company logo on it. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my look at Rufus, he is growing up to be one handsome guy. I would love to work with him anyday.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Christy, Rufus is growing into such a handsome man. His colors are sure changing. I Love your new avatar.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, he is really growing up to be a handsome pup!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rufus is beautiful. Love the idea of a t-shirt with the logo. 
Well, since this was bumped up, here's my contribution. Notice what's on the computer screen?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

How adorable is Rufus! Sales must be great with him at the front counter. Who could resist?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you guys! I love having him at work!



dboudreau said:


> Christy, Rufus is growing into such a handsome man. His colors are sure changing. I Love your new avatar.


Thanks Debbie! His colors really are changing. He gets lighter all the time and all his black is turing to silver. I love the way he looks now. I sure hope he keeps some color around his face. The grey really shows off his blue eye. :whoo:

Michele, Kodi and Shelby lloks quite content! What a cool set up you have for them. The bed looks really comfy!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Michele,

They are really cute and seem quite content! Sorry I don't know this but
which one is which (names)?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Rufus is getting so big and handsome! He is way too cute. 

Those are great pics of Kodi and Shelby! They really look at home on a desk.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I take my dogs to work all the time! HEHE... 
You can see them all over, every studio shot... 

These posted are So cute, I love Miss Gucci...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marie, Shelby is the black/white one.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

They are both just adorable. Shelby has the cutest face.

Here lately I have been so drawn to the black and white fur babies.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Black/white was my first choice, but couldn't resist Kodi. I was having a hard time finding a b/w male at that time. So when we got a 2nd pup, Shelby, I was able to get a b/w.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gosh, LOVE Kodi and Shelby !! Great pix.

That Rufus is irresistable. I love his jaunty topknot. I'll take one of everything in the store!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Michele,

I loved the picture of Kodi and Shelby at work! Where did you get that blanket they sleep on?? That is so cute! I think we will be the only ones that take two to work! No Melissa takes two dogs to work, also. So I might need some advise soon ...... But that area you have set up in the picture looks like the corner I have cleared for the dogs. I am just going to put a dog gate on my office door.

Christy,

Rufus, is just too cute on the counter! And a company shirt.... what I great idea! Iam getting both my dogs a company shirt....their dad will love it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Love these pictures, even though I am so jealous!! A company shirt is a MUST!!! It might even draw in customers who come just to see the new employee
!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love Kodi and Shelby's "set up"  Looks pretty darn cozy to me. And Rufus is a doll! WOW....he has grown up! Too cute.

I'm glad this thread resurfaced 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Rufus is so darn cute, I would buy anything you were selling with him on the counter. 

Kodi and Shelby look like they are lounging on the job, my kind of worker they are both adorable.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Being able to bring your dog to work is wonderful. Here are a few of "Sam at Work". DH took our old Shepherd to work every Saturday, she was great for demo'ing vacuums, she shed enough to make a Havanese every week. :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures of Sam!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Debbie, that's a great picture of Sam! He really is good advertising for all those vacuums!

Thank you Kara, they sure do grow up fast don't they? Gucci looks all grown up too! I love the new avatar!

Thanks to all of you who would gladly buy something from our store mascot! Now if I can only find a way to get the commission. :becky:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Love the pictures of Rufus, Kodi, Shelby, and Sam! Those are some lucky Havs to go to work with you. I'm sure co-workers and customers are happy to see them. What a way to add some fun to their day!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn, my daughter also works with us and she brings her 2 Dachsies to work also. She got the bed and I don't remember where. That is set up right under the desk where I sit. Blankets, toys, bones, they have it all.

PS - bed is from PetEdge


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How lucky you all are to be able to bring your Havs into work! Sam looks really happy showing off all of your merchandise.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Better be careful Deb someone might try to abscond with handsome Sam! More incredible pics!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

These pics are just too cute!!!!! Oh my. Rufus has gotten so big! What a gorgeous boy he is! 

Love that Sam seems to be promoting this daddy's products. Cute! lol

Michele, I love your pooches. They always look so silky soft. sigh........ I'd love to run my hands through their hair some day. Great pictures!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am glad this thread came back up, I just got a good work picture!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aaaawwwwwww...... too bad those aren't zzzzzz's on the calculator!! LOL 

Great picture, Lynn!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lynn, what an adorable picture of Casper! I love it.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Casper looks like he is worn out, after a hard day at work..how cute!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynn,

Love it! Casper looks like he wants to say, "so much work, so little time. I'm exhausted just thinking about it."


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I think Casper is really tired from playing with our new puppy, Missy. He wanted up on the desk for some peace and quiet. Missy really works him, she just goes and goes.....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a cute picture of Casper. He looks a lot like Kodi.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Darn! I missed the picture of Sam! He looks like a GREAT salesman  And Lynn, Casper looks SOOO precious! He reminds me of Gucci laying all over my desk. She loves being on the desk and right at the action!

I've asked her advice on stocks several times  So far....she's making a great day trader! tee hee.

Kara


----------

